# 2005 Altima mp3 hookup question



## 05 Altima SE-R (Nov 7, 2004)

just curious if there is some sort of harness that could plug into the stock radio (in the back) that would provide an audio in plug. To plug into my mp3 players headphone jack....Thanks in advance.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

05 Altima SE-R said:


> just curious if there is some sort of harness that could plug into the stock radio (in the back) that would provide an audio in plug. To plug into my mp3 players headphone jack....Thanks in advance.


Check out Navone Engineering over at www.davidnavone.com


----------

